# Bluetooth Autoconnect



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I want to have my phone connected to my car's Bluetooth, but I want other sounds (like navigation and pings) to come through the phone itself. When the phone auto connects when I start the car, it auto connects as phone and audio player. I can manually turn off audio, but that is a pain when I am doing deliveries and getting out 50 billion times. Anyone know how I can set either my car or my phone to connect as phone only?

I have an iPhone 7 plus and a 2014 Toyota Camry.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I hate when i accidently press wrong button on steering wheel and car starts talking to me!
First car with power windows ive had in a while.
Never use bluetooth in mine.
Backup camera i love it.
Car talking. No. Make it stop !


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> I want to have my phone connected to my car's Bluetooth, but I want other sounds (like navigation and pings) to come through the phone itself. When the phone auto connects when I start the car, it auto connects as phone and audio player. I can manually turn off audio, but that is a pain when I am doing deliveries and getting out 50 billion times. Anyone know how I can set either my car or my phone to connect as phone only?
> 
> I have an iPhone 7 plus and a 2014 Toyota Camry.


I always let my phone auto connect everything , I only listen to music from my phone without pax in the car the rest of the time I just leave it on sirius (not gonna waste data on music for pax even though I have unlimited lol) I keep my navigation muted because the most annoying thing in the world when in an Uber is when the driver as turn by turn audio directions so fricken annoying . But to answer your question there are task apps for Android that allow you to set up profiles when you connect to certain bluetooths or wifis it's called Tasker I use to use it and it was awesome . I'm not sure if Apple has anything like that because apple kinda blows but hopefully they do


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> I always let my phone auto connect everything , I only listen to music from my phone without pax in the car the rest of the time I just leave it on sirius (not gonna waste data on music for pax even though I have unlimited lol) I keep my navigation muted because the most annoying thing in the world when in an Uber is when the driver as turn by turn audio directions so fricken annoying . But to answer your question there are task apps for Android that allow you to set up profiles when you connect to certain bluetooths or wifis it's called Tasker I use to use it and it was awesome . I'm not sure if Apple has anything like that because apple kinda blows but hopefully they do


I keep the navigation turned down very low so I can hear it but pax usually can't. I keep my phone on the left side for this reason. I keep missing pings though because the Audi is going through the car and I can't hear it because I have XM radio selected rather than Bluetooth.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> I keep the navigation turned down very low so I can hear it but pax usually can't. I keep my phone on the left side for this reason. I keep missing pings though because the Audi is going through the car and I can't hear it because I have XM radio selected rather than Bluetooth.


Yeah if you're listening to XM your phone shouldn't be sending any audio to your car at least that's how every Bluetooth car I've had works


----------

